# Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D



## Stefan_375 (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

ist vielleicht hier noch jemand im Besitz einer Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D oder einer Sony Alpha digital SLR? 

Ich suche nämlich einen brauchbaren Freeware RAW-Converter für diesen Kameratyp. Ich habe die mitgelieferte Software "Dimage Master Lite 1.0.1" - und die ist völlig unbrauchbar, weil auf meinem alten AMD 1,3 GHz Rechner grauenhaft langsam. Bei jeder Aktion muss ich 10-20 Sek. warten, um das Ergebnis am Bildschirm zu sehen. Anscheinend völlig bsch*ssen programmiert :-( Denn wenn ich diese Software nbur dazu verwende, das Bild von RAW zu 16 Bit TIFF umzuwandeln (und damit von 9 auf 35 MB aufblase) und dann in Photoshop 6 bearbeite, geht das Ganze mindestens um den Faktor 5 schneller!!! Und die Dimage Lite Software kann nichtmal per Kommandozeilen-Parametern im Batch DAteien zu 16 Bit TIFF umwandeln :-(

Ich habe schon mal gegooglet und http://www.foto-freeware.de entdeckt, wo es viele interessante Sachen gibt. Allerdings funktioniert bei (W2K SP4) mir RawTherapee nicht. In keiner der Versionen 2.1 bis 2.3 - bei jeder kriege ich einen Anwendungsfehler, wenn ich eine Datei (ob RAW oder JPG) öffnen will. s7raw unterstützt das RAW-Datenformat der 5D nicht. Andere converter habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, leider.

Jedenfalls: falls da jemand einen Tipp für mich hat...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Joachim (22. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hallo Stefan,

einen Konverter kann ich nicht bieten - aber vielleicht würde es dir helfen, wenn du den Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) deines Rechners erweitern würdest. Wieviel ist denn verbaut?
Vorweg würde ich sagen, das bei deinem 1.3GHz Athlon und sicher WinXP ruhig 1-2GB Ram verbaut sein dürfen - gerade wenn man Bildbearbeitung macht. So sind jedenfalls meine Erfahrungen mit meinem alten Rechner gewesen (1 GHz Athlon und 1GB Ram) - gegen meinen jetzigen Dualcore AMD (mit 2GB Ram) war der alte allerdings hoffnungslos unterlegen.


----------



## Digicat (22. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Servus Stefan

Leider habe ich meine D7D mitsamt der dazugehörigen SW vertickert. Habe aber die SW auch nie benutzt, sondern "RawShotter essentials 2006, daß war Freeware. Und da ging bei meinem Rechner immer die post ab. 

Probiers einfach aus, habe dir den Link schon zum Download hergerichtet.

Ist zwar auf englisch, aber bei Fotoespresso kannst dir eine deutsche Beschreibung herunterladen (Ausgabe 3+4/05).

Da gibts auch sonst viel wissenwertes zu lesen.

Wünsche dir noch "Frohe Ostern"


----------



## Stefan_375 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hallo,



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> RawShotter essentials 2006


Danke für den Tipp. Will bei mir aber nicht laufen, stürzt sofort beim Programmstart ab :-( Probiert habe ich auch "Stepoks RAW Importer". Läuft zwar, aber kann nicht 16 Bit TIFF speichern. Also auch nichts.



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht würde es dir helfen, wenn du den Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) deines Rechners erweitern würdest.


In dem 1,3 GHz AMD steckt 1 GB RAM. Betriebssystem ist Windows 2000, Service Pack 4. Und ich denke gar nicht daran, Geld in neue Hardware zu stecken, um die Macken miserabel programmierter Software auszumerzen. Wenn eine Aktion in Minoltas Dimage Software 20 Sek. dauert, die gleiche Aktion in Photoshop 6 (bei 4-facher Dateigröße von TIFF ggü. RAW) aber nur 3 Sek... dann kann das wohl kaum an der Hardware liegen :-/

Ich bin wirklich zu alt, um Nachsicht mit inkompetent zusammengekloppter Katastrophen-Software zu haben. Kann doch wohl nicht sein: mit der Rechenleistung meines PC kann man locker 10 Boeing 747 gleichzeitig vollautomatisch __ fliegen lassen. Aber ein 9 MB RAW-Bild kann man damit nicht (zumindest nicht mit Minoltas Software) bearbeiten ?!?! Noe, das glaube ich nicht. Und solche Software fliegt schnellstmöglich von der Platte ;-)

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Frank (23. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

[OT]





			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit der Rechenleistung meines PC kann man locker 10 Boeing 747 gleichzeitig vollautomatisch __ fliegen lassen. ...



 

Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, das auf meinen Australienflügen kein Rechner verbaut war der deinem gleicht. :beeten1  

War nur Spaß [/OT]


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hi Stefan,


vielleicht hier ???


Und hierfür soll's 'ne deutsche Sprachdatei geben....


----------



## Stefan_375 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hallo Frank,



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> [OT]Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen, das auf meinen Australienflügen kein Rechner verbaut war der deinem gleicht. :beeten1


Solange der nicht unter Wind*ws fliegt 

Im Ernst: die erste 747 hob für fast 40 Jahren ab. Und wieviel Rechenleistung konnte man Anfang 1969 in ein Flugzeug packen? Die erste Mondlandung wurde mit Rechenleistung gemanagt, die heute ein Smartphone zu Tode langweilen würde...

Ich fliege zwar sehr selten. Aber wenn, ist mir eine 30 Jahre alte 747 viel sympathischer als ein moderner Airbus. Erinnert sich noch jemand an den A320, der 1993 in Warschau über die Landebahn und in einen Erdwall raste? Ursache: Softwarefehler :-( Die Software verhinderte, dass Umkehrschub gegeben werden konnte, solange nicht beide hinteren Fahrwerke Bodenkontakt hatten. Leider kommt sowas bei starkem Seitenwind vor. Hatten die Programmierer halt nicht dran gedacht... War aber nicht so schlimm, nur 2 Tote.

Insofern bleibe ich konservativ beim KISS-Motto: keep ist simple and stupid.[/OT]

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## ra_ll_ik (24. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Immer wieder zu empfehlen...

http://www.irfanview.net/

Besser geht nicht für umsonst...


----------



## Joachim (24. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

@Alex
... ich wusst ja nicht das du 1GB verbaut hast konnte ja auch deutlich darunter liegen. Sorry ...

Auch hast du Recht was schlecht programmierte Software angeht - mein persönliches bestes Beispiel ist der Versuch von PSP 6.x zu PSP X zu wechseln - nachdem ich die Demo hatte hab ich direkt die Finger von gelassen: lahm, lahm, lahm ... 

@Ralf
Kann irfanView RAW lesen ?


----------



## Stefan_375 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hallo Olli,

vielen Dank für den link!

Ich habe mal die beiden Freeware-Programme da ausprobiert. Allerdings ist das eine (VCDgear) für Videos, und das andere (Able RAWer) kann keine 16 Bit TIFF Files speichern. Schade.

Zur Hardware-Aufrüstung vielleicht noch: Ich habe im Prinzip nichts dagegen, mir einen neuen schnellen PC zu kaufen. Am Geld soll's nicht scheitern. Allerdings brauche ich wegen alter Hardware, auf die ich nicht verzichten kann, ein Board mit mindestens 2 ISA-Slots und 2 RS 232-Ports. Und sowas gibt es heute praktisch nicht mehr. Zumindest nicht bei den günstigen vorkonfektionierten Rechnern. Und mir einen PC selbst aus ausgewählten Komponenten zusammenzuschrauben... dazu habe ich keine Lust mehr, da ist mir in meinem Alter meine Zeit einfach zu schade :-/

Genau so wenig Lust habe ich dazu, meine seit ewig funktionierende Rechnerkonfiguration auf einer neuen Maschine zu rekonstruieren. All die kleinen Utilities erstmal wieder zu finden, downzuloaden, zu installieren... das braucht Tage. Und diese Freizteit verbringe ich dann lieber mit meiner Frau, am Gartenteich, mit dem Hund, auf der Wiese mit den Schafen oder sonstwie - aber ganz sicher nicht schraubend und fluchend vor so einer dummen Computerkiste ;-) 

Von daher ist mir mein alter, wenn auch nach heutigen Maßstäben arsch-langsamer Rechner bis auf weiteres "good enough". "Never change a running system" - macht nur Arbeit, und der Ausgang ist ungewiss :-(

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

Hallo Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> was schlecht programmierte Software angeht - mein persönliches bestes Beispiel ist der Versuch von PSP 6.x zu PSP X zu wechseln - nachdem ich die Demo hatte hab ich direkt die Finger von gelassen: lahm, lahm, lahm ...


Ich frage mich auch immer öfter, was die Entwickler da eigentlich verbrechen. Die letzten absoluten Katastophen hier waren die Vodafone UMTS-Software und Apple iTunes. Beides so schöne, vermeintlich idiotensichere legen-sie-die-CD-ein-und-folgen-sie-den-Anweisungen-am-Bildschirm Programme. Und beides Programme, die es schaffen, mit absolutem Nichtstun 99% Rechenleistung zu verbraten :-(

Und bei Apple auch noch mit der Unverschämtheit gekoppelt, dass sich die Software nichtmal regulär vollständig deinstallieren läßt. Sondern der übelste Prozess nur per brutalem "kill -9" utilitiy wegzukriegen ist.

Zum Glück sind beide Programme überflüssig. Statt Vodafone-Müll reicht es, manuell eine Modem-Verbindung einzurichten und mit den richtigen Befehlen zu füttern. Und Freeware, die den 80 GB iPod mit Musik füttert, ohne zwangsweise connects zu Apples iStore herzustellen, gibt es reichlich. Das alles läuft auf einem Uralt-PC, und der Rechner langweilt sich dabei wegen völliger Unterforderung ;-)

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## ra_ll_ik (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Ralf
> Kann irfanView RAW lesen ?



Es fragt zumindest nach den Importeinstellungen...welche ich aus Zeitmangel nicht testen konnte....
Irgendwas sollte da gehen.....


...auf der HP mal bei den Plugin´s schauen, da steht was unter Format....


----------



## Joachim (26. März 2008)

*AW: Suche: RAW-Converter für Konica Minolta Dynax 5D / 7D*

 guck ich mir mal an

Ich hatte letztens ein anderes Programm getestet, was mit den RAWs der FZ Serie umgehen können sollte - aber denkste, konnts nicht lesen


----------

